# Où se trouvent les Options dans Firefox ?



## yves38 (4 Mai 2006)

Où se trouvent les Options dans Firefox ?
D'après l'aide Firefox  ce serait dans le menu "Outils", et pourtant il n'y a rien!
En fait je voudrais gérer les certificats, en particulier ceux necessaires à la déclaration de revenus.


----------



## xanadu (4 Mai 2006)

yves38 a dit:
			
		

> Où se trouvent les Options dans Firefox ?
> D'après l'aide Firefox  ce serait dans le menu "Outils", et pourtant il n'y a rien!
> En fait je voudrais gérer les certificats, en particulier ceux necessaires à la déclaration de revenus.


Bonjour
Firefox>Préférences>Avancé>Certificats
@ +


----------



## yves38 (5 Mai 2006)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Firefox>Préférences>Avancé>Certificats
> @ +



merci, je vais essayer.


----------

